# Classico Shower plate/cup



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, a bit of help advice would be appreciated. I have a Classico that is 3 years old now and well loved. I replaced the Shower gasket a year ago (and also the heating element which failed). I waited patiently for the gasket to settle and allow the portafilter to move to the 6 o'clock position. It never has and always feels too tight with a couple of explosive mishaps along the way as the portafilter 'pops' out. Today I though best buy a new shower head and gasket but as I look most seem to be attached by a screw. Has the design changed as mine is held by the gasket. Im now thinking that my gasket is the wrong type hence the tightness of the portafilter.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning - just saw this.

You need the 'cup type' shower plate for the older models. Or as for a shower plate for a retro lever machine and you will get the one in the pic.

What size seal are you using? It would have been on the seal before fitting. You need a 8mm.

8.5 make the pf pop out. If you think its gone too far round you 'might' be able to shim it but its better too far round than not enough


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info NewboyUK. I think the seal is an 8mm. I have bought a new shower plate and 8mm seal from Happy Donkey. I will see how I go. I am surprised that Fracino changed the design of the shower plate - is there much chatter about this?


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Changed mine recently with a Cafelat 8mm silicone gasket - still much tighter than I would like. Seals between 7-8 o'clock. I've tried pushing up without the filter basket, and I get to 5 o'clock max, before I'd be shifting the machine around the work surface! It seals, which is the main thing, but I'm going to approach this one when I get the time. Maybe just another brand of gasket.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

7-8 oclock?

Are we on different clocks?

Filter handle goes in at half 4 at the left. Should stop at 6 (pointing towards you at 90 degrees)?


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Your shower plate looks very similar to the one on my machine which is not as old as yours. I initially thought the circle in the middle was a screw but it isn't and it is just held in place by the gasket.

I took mine out yesterday to clean - it came out very easily but I think I must have put it back with the gasket up the wrong way as now it won't budge. I managed to bend back the edges of the screen in a couple of places trying to remove it again - very annoyed with myself.

What did you replace your screen with - another Fracino? I am thinking of replacing mine with an IMS screen which should fit I think given it is an E61 Group head.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

NewboyUK said:


> 7-8 oclock?
> 
> Are we on different clocks?
> 
> Filter handle goes in at half 4 at the left. Should stop at 6 (pointing towards you at 90 degrees)?


 If you're looking from underneath! lol

mine enters from the left at about 7-8pm (45 degrees?)


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Achrys said:


> If you're looking from underneath! lol
> 
> mine enters from the left at about 7-8pm (45 degrees?)


 Yeah my bad. 7/8 and stop around midnight. If it stops before the handle may push out


----------

